# Moving windows and scrolling takes half a second

## skrapasor

I have a Radeon HD 2400 XT and whenever I move a window or scroll within a window it takes about half a second for the window to be painted from the bottom to the top. It's not a metacity issue though, I ran X without gnome and the same problem happens. I'm confused about whether the proprietary driver will fix it or not. Right now I'm using radeonhd. I can't even emerge ati-drivers because of this issue: http://pastebin.com/m50da3f3f.

----------

## skrapasor

Enabling compositing in xorg.conf and metacity fixed it. I did not expect that.

----------

## skrapasor

Okay without compositing, the resizing is fast and the moving is slow. With compositing, the resizing is slow and the moving is fast. It might have to do with the shadows on Metacity windows. I've looked in gconf-editor but I can't find the option for turning them off. How do I do it? This topic should probably be moved to Desktop Environments, sorry.

----------

